# En que casa de electronica venden esto?



## gca (Ago 8, 2007)

Bueno en uno de los post vi como hacer un radio control para controlar unos motores a distancia. Me pareció interesante y simple de fabricar pero tengo un problema alguien sabe donde puedo comprar los componentes en Argentina (Buenos Aires) o por alguna pagina. gracias los componentes son lo de la siguiente pagina http://www.rentron.com/rf_remote_control.htm.
Gracias


----------



## Otrebor (Ago 8, 2007)

Hola, primero de todo cuando pongas un link como el que pusiste no le pongas un punta al final, porque no va a cargar la pag., y los componenetes te podes fijar en: www.electronicaliniers.com.ar www.cika.com.ar www.semak.com.ar www.elkonet.com www.microelectronicash.com www.cdronline.com.ar www.dicomse.com.ar ,etc... podes buscar en google, fijate cual te queda mas serca. Chau y suerte.


----------



## gca (Ago 8, 2007)

Muchas gracias los voy a revisar


----------



## gca (Ago 8, 2007)

Los revise pero ninguno vende el circuito TWS-434A ni el RWS-434 :S


----------



## Otrebor (Ago 8, 2007)

Busque en google y encontre esto: (En Buenos Aires, Argentina, los módulos TWS-433 y RWS-433 se obtienen en Dicomse a un precio de us$ 8 cada uno)

http://www.dicomse.com.ar


----------



## JV (Ago 8, 2007)

En Cika se venden ese tipo de modulos, aunque no estoy seguro si son de 433 o de 434.

Saludos..


----------



## jalva (Ago 23, 2007)

En www.electronicaliniers.com.ar tambien los venden


----------

